# tikka



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if they have the T3 LITE SYNTHETIC · Blued. I was thinking of getting one in 7 mm mag for moose hunting and was wondering what they are like


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Tikka Whitetail Hunter, blued synthetic, which is the model just before the T-3. It is in .30'06 and very accurate. Light to carry and the trigger is superb. It is my favorite rifle. Buy the T3, you won't regret it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have one in a .270. Love the gun. Smooth action, light to carry, seems steady when aiming (if that makes sense). I'd buy it again. Only drawback is the clip only holds 3, is plastic, and you only get one with purchase. Extra clips must be special ordered and are around $50 i believe.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a T3 Lite Stainless in a 270 wsm. I have had it for 2 months, put about 200 rounds through it and I have been very pleased so far. Took an antelope at 240 yards no problem. The clips are kinda crappy, but I've gotten over that already. Should turn out to be one hellofa gun.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the Tikka synthetic stainless in 7mm mag. Great gun, bought it last year. I'm looking to sell it due to not having the long distance shooting option anymore. I highly recommend it.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have one in 25-06 and it is a varmint-big game combo gun for me. Love it on windy days for yotes and natural antelope gun that's easy to carry and a good deer gun, but not the one I use for deer mainly because I have Tikka Whitetail in 7mm mag that I took a 140 class whitetail at 450 yds. and dropped it with 1 shot.


----------

